# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Mam pytanie!

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
could you please help me with the two words highlighted in blue causing me trouble in finding them in my Polish-German dictionary?: 
Wiedzieć "coś" o pisarzu to nie tylko umieć zlokalizować go na osi literackiego czasu, ale przede wszystkim znać jego tw

----------


## kamka

oś is basically a pivot, or axis.
in this context, however, it's more like a timeline, like this one: 
the whole sentence means that knowing "something" about an author is not just being able to tell whether he was from Middle-ages, Reneissance etc 
as for "głębiej" is a comparative form of an adjective "głęboko" (deep)
głęboko-głębiej-najgłębiej

----------

